# Some Pier Reports 01/26/04



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Pensacola, FL. Fishing Pier:
1/25 Sunday: Redfish, Whiting, Catfish, and Bluefish.

Gulf Shores, AL. Fishing Pier:
1/25 Sunday: Redfish, Whiting, Sheepshead, and Catfish.

Navarre, FL. Fishing Pier: 
1/25 Sunday: Redfish, Whiting, Catfish, and Sheepshead

Okaloosa, FL. Fishing Pier: 
1/25 Sunday: Redfish, and Whiting.

Fort Pickens Pier: 
This past week fishing has been slow


Skyway Bridge
By "Billy T." 

Posted 1.23.04

SOUTH PIER REPORT

BEST BET-Sheepshead
Mangrove snapper: plentifull but very few keepers
Grouper: again very few keepers but plenty of action from the lil guys
Silver trout: a few caught but not like at North Pier
Flounder: a few caught
Sharks and rays: several caught
Speckled trout- a few catches made but other then that its slow
Pinfish and grunts: here there everywhere
Spadefish: several being caught not a fishery though

NOT MUCH OF A REPORT BUT THIS IS WHAT I RECEIVED FROM THOSE THAT TELL IT LIKE IT IS. BETWEEN WINDS AND LOW MORNING TEMP'S ITS A NO MANS LAND DEVOID OF PEOPLE

NORTH PIER
Maybe they should have named this pier SILVER INSTEAD. Since that report of an out-of-towner catching 250 silver trout it has acquired more anglers
since that then. It has became the number one species on this pier to target
Sheepshead-spade fish-speckled trout-flounder-seabass-grunts-pinfish round out the picture and also sharks and rays.

This list is what has been caught and reported--these species are not being caught in huge numbers a few here and a few there. But because of the report on silvers has had more anglers fishing for them and braving the early morning and evening temp's


South Florida Report
Piers/Inlets

Big tarpon were biting live shrimp at Government Cut. Rick Zimmer and Ed Wolff caught four tarpon over 90 pounds, including a doubleheader of fish 100 and 120 pounds, Wednesday night on Bouncer's Dusky 33 with Capt. Bouncer Smith. Juno Beach Pier had a few blue runners at night and croakers during the day. Lake Worth Pier had lots of jacks and sheepshead and some blue runners. Deerfield Beach Pier had Spanish mackerel and blue runners. Pompano Beach Pier had barracuda, hogfish and blue runners. Anglin's Pier in Lauderdale-by-the-Sea is closed. Dania Beach Pier had mackerel and grunts Thursday morning and barracuda at night.


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Free piers?*

Hello. Are all the piers free? Or you have to pay to fish there? Thanks.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Some due some don't . Her is a list with phone numbers . If you plan on visiting one of them you may want to give them a ring .

South - Ft. Lauderdale to Key Largo

Dania Pier
300 North Beach Rd.
Dania 33004
954-927-0640

Anglin's Fishing Pier
2 Commercial Blvd.
Ft. Lauderdale 33308
954-491-9403

Newport Fishing Pier
16701 Collins Ave Miami
954-772-2335

Bakers Haulover Cut

Government Cut

Port Everglades 

The 10,000 Islands - Naples to Flamingo

Naples Pier
12 th. Ave. South
Naples Fla.
239-213-3062

Southeast - Stuart to Ft. Lauderdale


Deerfield Beach
200 N.E. 21 st Avenue
Deerfield Beach 33441
954-426-9206

Lake Worth Pier
No Address
561-582-9002

Pompano Beach Fishing Pier
222 N. Pompano Beach Blvd.
Pompano Beach Fl.
954-943-1488

Juno Pier
No Address/Juno Beach
561-799-0185

Jupiter Inlet

Lake Worth Inlet

Stuart Inlet

Southwest - Port Charlette - Naples


Naples Pier
12 th. Ave. South
Naples Fla.
239-213-3062

Sanibel Island Pier
Sanibel Island
**report from The Bait Box
1041 Periwinkle Way
Sanibel Island 33957
239-472-1618 

Pelican Pier Ft. Myers
1000 Estero Blvd.
Ft. Myers Bch, Fl. 33903
239-765-9700

West Central - Homasassa to Port Charlette

Venice Fishing Pier
1600 Harbor Dr S
Venice 
941-488-1456- ASK FOR BAIT SHOP

Bradenton Beach City Pier
200 Bridge St.
Bradenton Bch
941-779-1706

Gulf Pier
Fort Desoto Park
St Petersburg 33701
727-864-9937

Bay Pier
3500 Pinellas Bay Way South
Island
727-864-3345

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/North
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
727-865-0668

Sunshine Skyway State Fishing Pier/South
10501 Sunshine Skyway Bridge
St Petersburg 33701
941-729-0117

Redington Long Pier
17490 Gulf Blvd 
Redington Shores 33708
727-391-9398

Rod & Reel Pier
875 N. Shore Dr.
Anna Maria 
941-778-1885

Big Pier 60
1 Causeway Blvd.
Clearwater 
727-462-6466

Bay Pier at Ft. Desoto Park
727-864-3345 
Bait shop open 9:30 to 5:00 


East Central - Ormond Beach to Stuart


Main Street Pier
1200 Main St.
Daytona Bch 32119
386-253-1212

Sunglow Fishing Pier
3701 S Atlantic Ave
Daytona Bch 32137
386-756-4219

ocoa Beach Pier
401 Meade Avenue
Cocoa Bch 32931
321-783-7549 xt 29 for bait shop 
Bait shop closes at 5 PM 

Ponce Inlet

Port Canaveral

Sebastian Inlet

Fort Pierce Inlet

Northeast - Fernandina Beach to Ormond Beach

Nassau Sound Fishing Pier/ Bridge
on Amelia Island
904-277-9772 Bait Shop

St. Johns Co Ocean Fishing Pier
35 A1A Beach Blvd.
St. Augustine 32080
904-461-0119

Flagler Beach Ocean Pier
215 S A1A 
Flagler Bch 32136
386-439-2200

Fort Clinch Fishing Pier
Jacksonville Fl.
904-277-7274

Jacksonville Inlet

St. Augustine Inlet

Matanzas Inlet

Panhandle - Pensacola to Apalachicola


Dan Russell Pier
16101 Front Beach Rd.
Panama City 32413
850-233-5080
850-230-5936

Okaloosa Island Pier
1030 Miracle Strip Pkwy. S.E.
Fort Walton Beach Fl.
850-244-1023

Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier
41 Ft Pickens Road
Pensacola Beach Fl.
850-934-7200

Pensacola Fishing Bridge
1750 BayFront Pkwy.
Pensacola Fl.
the old Hwy 98 bridge
850-444-9811 

Navarre Fishing Pier
8579 Gulf Blvd.
Navarre, Fl. 32566
850-936-6188 

St. Andrews Fishing Pier/Jetty
Panama City Beach
850-233-0197 

Ft. Pickens Fishing Pier
Pensacola
850-934-5626


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks, dude.


----------

